# Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba?????????



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

Finally got about everything i need to boost my 2.0 but im running into problems and figure i would ask the guys that have done it already and have been in the same situation....
my front mount doesnt fit at all so im guessing i cut the rebar??
my stock air intake/box has vacume lines and what not where do they go after i put the intercooler piping on? 
where can i get oil feed from?
what lines need to be ran into the bov?
where do the lines go from the boost controller?
where does the boost gauge get tied into?
do i need a fmu
how about head spacing? 
how much boost is safe with a stock block?
Is there any build thread out there for a 2.0 if so please let me know thanks for the help guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civicmania* »_Finally got about everything i need to boost my 2.0 but im running into problems and figure i would ask the guys that have done it already and have been in the same situation....
my front mount doesnt fit at all so im guessing i cut the rebar?? If it doest fit- what do you think?
my stock air intake/box has vacume lines and what not where do they go after i put the intercooler piping on? Cap them.
where can i get oil feed from? top of where the oil filter goes
what lines need to be ran into the bov?a vac line that see boost and vac
where do the lines go from the boost controller? the wastegate and turbo
where does the boost gauge get tied into? another vac line that sees boost and vac
do i need a fmu depends what tuning are you going with
how about head spacing? depends on boost and tuning
how much boost is safe with a stock block? many have done higher than 30 PSI on a stock ABA block- with stock compression internals I wouldnt say more than 10 psi
Is there any build thread out there for a 2.0 if so please let me know thanks for the help guys Are you serious? I should erase all this just because you ask that question. THERE IS AN ENTIRE 2.0 FORUM. You might want to check over there 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
FYI- If you dont take the time to read and research first - your car isnt going to last long boosted.


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (g60vwr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks but why would you delete all that because i asked for a build thread if you can show me one i'll be glad to take a look at it but i have yet to find one in the tech section


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*

Search is your friend. There are tons of ABA build threads around here.
Also, the same principals with boosting any car apply here. Click through these forums, understand WHY you are doing what you are doing first, then apply what you have learned. 
Here are my rules for boosting a stock ABA:
1.) no more than 10psi on stock compression
2.) no more than 12 psi on stock diff
3.) gap your plugs correctly. .028-.022 is what people typically run. .025 for myself.
4.) READ
5.) READ
6.) READ
If you want plug and play software, go with c2motorsports software and a matching set of injectors. No FMU required. Other than that, follow your gut.


_Modified by magics5rip at 12:47 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (magics5rip)*

thanks for the help, do you have a build thread or any turbo setup pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*

my pig a h2o


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civicmania* »_thanks for the help, do you have a build thread or any turbo setup pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (Salsa GTI)*

looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

here's mine
its an OBD1 on megasquirt in a MK2 but still an ABA 8v.








oh and read this book. it will help a lot. this is the go to book for forced induction... most of the guys in here have read it. i still refer to it for things.








HERE'S ANOTHER TIP: don't ask people on here general questions... find out what parts it takes to run a turbo setup *on any car* (turbo, manifold, wastegate, exhaust, engine management, internals, cams, blow-off valve etc.) then come ask questions about which specidfic parts are good for our cars. you really need to get the essentials of a turbo setup in your head before you just jump into buying things that may end up sitting on your shelf... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 10:46 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (Salsa GTI)*

Hey Salsa, can I take your engine bay out on a date sometimes???


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (NeonGreenbangbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeonGreenbangbang* »_Hey Salsa, can I take your engine bay out on a date sometimes???

SUre..I just took some new pics i need to up load


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (NeonGreenbangbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeonGreenbangbang* »_Hey Salsa, can I take your engine bay out on a date sometimes???



















_Modified by Salsa GTI at 6:01 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (Salsa GTI)*

my abaT build thread is in my sig.
you sir need to do some research. when you think you have learned a lot, go back and research more.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (Salsa GTI)*


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (Salsa GTI)*

thanks guys, i've been doing a ****tt ton of research and am still looking at everyone's thread i do know basic turbo information i just wanted idea's from vw guys since this will be my first turbo vw as much as everyone keeps saying "you need to learn the basics to a turbo first blah blah" wrong no matter how many turbo kits you installed each one is going to be different in some way no matter how you look at it i appreciate everyone's help and i will be sure to post pix and what not when i start my build


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*

Yeah, each setup is different and there always going to be many different ways to boost the same car. It all depends on what your goals are.








I wanted a boosted daily driver that was fun, but not over the top. So I went this route w/ hood scoop, run 8psi and enjoy it for what it is: approx 70 more hp and 85 more tq. Enough to make the car fun on a budget.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (civicmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civicmania* »_ everyone keeps saying "you need to learn the basics to a turbo first blah blah" wrong no matter how many turbo kits you installed each one is going to be different in some way no matter how you look at it.


yeah no **** but you need to know how the system works before you just start building. one person is going to tell you to get one thing and someone else is going to tell you to get something else. you need to learn the reasons for the different setups not just someone saying "this is better" and then the other person contradicting that by saying "no don't do that, this way is better"


----------



## civicmania (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Help with boosting a 98 jetta 2.0 aba????????? (magics5rip)*

nice setup like the stock but not stock look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

